# Fat Birds,Turds and a taste of heaven



## wittdog (Nov 23, 2006)

Got a breast ( which I brined in AJ, oranges and some other stuff)  and some SubAtomic Elephant Turds on along with a fatty…also tried to recreate a little taste of heaven…my grandma’s apple pie…


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 23, 2006)

nice lookin start dog....that pie looks fantastic!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 23, 2006)

Now those are ABT's king sized.  What kind of pepper are you using there Dave?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 23, 2006)

Yumm you're off to a great start Dave!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 23, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Now those are ABT's king sized.  What kind of pepper are you using there Dave?


I couldn't tell ya..   They just said HOT Pepper at the store


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 23, 2006)

hmmm those are HUGE Abt's

they look awesome. 

Actually everything does.

Woohoo food porn.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 23, 2006)

looks like cubanelles


----------



## wittdog (Nov 23, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> looks like cubanelles


Whats the heat level of those bad boys?
They looked like a cross between a green pepper and a hungarian...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 23, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



should be less than a jalap. Didn't you try one? LOL


----------



## wittdog (Nov 23, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They looked good and smelled hot...I'll have one in a little bit when they come off..looking forword to having one on a turkey sammie...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 23, 2006)

Great start Dave! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 23, 2006)

I am thinking about doing a fattie myself.  I think I got room.  Good start Dave.  I was wondering where you were.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Lookin' good so far bud


----------



## Finney (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking good dawg............


----------



## kickassbbq (Nov 28, 2006)

*Turds?*

TheWittDoggy Man,
Look at the size of those turds!!!  Are you alright?

That pie would win a competition.  It is beautiful.

Good Job.
Smoke On!!!!


----------



## Oz (Nov 28, 2006)

Tell us about the pie. I am impressed with the volume of apples.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 29, 2006)

The pie is like granma used to make....real simple..roll out the crust...cut the apples on the thinner side...and starting from the inside and working your way out...keep putting apples in..trying to not leave empty space...then after add a little sugar if needed (you need to taste the apples to see how tart they are )and some cinnamon...then put the crust over the top...use a milk wash...preheat the oven to 400* put the pie in for 15 min than turn the temp down to 375* and bake for another 45 min...


----------

